# Duck/hog hunting in Escambia River



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone ever duck hunt escambia river area around Quintette road area? Looks like a lot of flooded timber from the road. I was thinking it might be a great place for a walk in hunt? Any advise would be appreciated. 

Also, Id love to look for some hogs as well. Im told they are in the river area. Again can this be a walk in hunt from Quintette or is this the wrong idea?


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

:bump


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have heard the same thing, I have fishedunder the bridge coming from pace to p.cola. You can park on the side close, I mean close to the gaurd rail. You are right though you will need a good set of waders and a dry set of clothes when you return. Let me know when you want to try it, i'm game!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Used to duck hunt a lot near Cotton Lake. Lots of ducks when there is a lot of water, but you get 20-30 minutes of shooting then your done. They fly high unless you can get them coming into the trees to set. I haven't been out there since Ivan, but I know it's all messed up. Haven't ever seen any hogs, but I know there are a bunch out there.


----------



## fng (Oct 2, 2007)

I've duck hunted the Quintettearea...30 minutes at first light and then they're all done flying. It would be a little tricky to get at them from other than a boat...maybe waders and a float tube set-up could work or using a rig like Otter Boat's "Final Attack" lightweight duck boat.

Cotton Lake is the same thing...you'll either have to get up in the swamp when there's more water, or head up the river. Most of the woodies there are flying high and fast, so it's a lot of pass shooting. I recommend extreme cautionabout wearing waders in that part of the Escambia River though- there's been more than one fisherman/hunter's body show up a week or two later from under the logs.:boo


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

I second that, I would'nt get in that water without a boat.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

most of my grandmothers famly wound up like that under a log id hog hunt the upper end above 4 ifI went if you wont to go oneday im up for it and got a boat built to run it with dogs id like to try duck hunting sumtime if anybody was to go ?


----------



## Pointer Owner (Nov 30, 2007)

What about using a canoe? Could you paddle up river or is the water running so fast that you would need a motor? A canoe can be very stealth.


----------



## fng (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pointer Owner (1/2/2008)*What about using a canoe? Could you paddle up river or is the water running so fast that you would need a motor? A canoe can be very stealth.


Depends on the volume of water running through the river at the time. I believe that the NW Florida Water Mgt District's websiteposts the flow rate data received from buoys in the river. Best bet at Quintette is either right across from and a little north of the landing (you may have to do some serious paddling to get across), or, when the woods are good and flooded,go under the overpass and get up in the woods on the North side of Quintette Road.

You should be alright with a canoe at Cotton Lake - IF you stay on the lake part or up into the swamp North of the lake (again, depends on how high the water level is). You definitely want to avoid getting near the river to the South of the landing, as that part is alwaysmoving pretty quickly.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

I have gheenoe that I am thinking about selling. It has a very lightweight 9.9 outboard and would be perfect for this. I will post pics and a price in the for sale section in a couple of days. I want to take it out on one last trip and try and catch some trout. :reallycrying


----------

